

Internet startup nightmare story - e1ven
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/cr08i/my_internet_startup_nightmare_story/

======
frossie
_I am now the only employee aside from the CEO. He continually complains of
being broke, accusing me of having money saved up and even hinting to me and
the board that he's going to kill himself. He seems less and less stable. I
continue working._

Wow. The ability of people to do the right thing and do their work under
ridiculous conditions has always amazed me, but this one is one magnitude over
anything I have personally seen.

Somebody hire this guy.

~~~
hga
Indeed. He, I and lots of others think he overall gained coming out of this
six month stint, just think what he could accomplish working for a company
with a clue.

